# INPROCOMM IPN 2220 ndiswrapper WPA WPA2 problem

## Karl_R

Hi,

I have a laptop with a "INPROCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)" and I have not yet got the wifi working.

I am trying to use wpa_supplicant to arrange the connection.

I am running kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r5

baselayout is sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r8

I have installed ndiswrapper and used it to load the "neti222" windows driver (version 03/29/2004,2.10.03.2004).

my /etc/conf.d/net file reads:

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 15"

```

my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

pkcs11_module_path=/usr/lib/pkcs11/opensc-pkcs11.so

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted.

network={

   ssid="myssid"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

   psk="This is a secret key"

   priority=2

}

```

When I start wpa_supplicant using 

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument                                     [ ok ]

*     timed out                                                          [ !! ]

```

I take it that this is because the driver doesn't support WPA

Has anyone ever made this work with wpa_supplicant and INPRCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter?

Is there a newer driver that does support WPA?

Failing all that can someone show me their wpa_supplicant.conf file file using WEP that works with this Adapter

Cheers

Karl

----------

## rishi

Hi,

I think that this part is wrong:

 *Quote:*   

> config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 15" 

 

This should be more like:

```
config_MyAPESSID=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_MyAPESSID="-t 15"
```

Where "MyAPESSID" is the ESSID of your access point and the same as 

```
   ssid="myssid"
```

 in your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file.

Good luck. I don't know much about this wireless stuff under linux, but I have just got it working using the same INPRCOMM IPN 2220 Wireless LAN Adapter that is in my laptop. Cheers,

----------

## Karl_R

Thanks for this. I was beginning to think I'd have to put my laptop on a desk and never move it!

I'll try this out as soon as I get home this evening

Cheers

Karl

----------

## phate

Having also trouble with this IPN 2220, did u solve this?

----------

